

How to volunteer your technical skills? - factorialboy

I'd like to volunteer my tech skills (web / mobile development) to charities and other non-profit, non-religious, non-political organizations.<p>How do I go about looking for such gigs?
======
vectorbunny
If you have a free, local weekly entertainment paper, the events section will
usually include listing related to local non-profits. If you have a local LUG,
someone there is probably already doing something similar. The Humane Society
is everywhere, and always needs motivated volunteers. I would also see if
there was a local legal aid organization, food bank, or an attorney's group
doing pro bono work.

Take a look at <http://www.freeitathens.org/> ,as an example of the sort of
things that may be out there.

~~~
vectorbunny
Additionally, if there is a specific non-profit you want information on, read:

[https://thespiritdog.wordpress.com/2008/12/29/how-to-look-
up...](https://thespiritdog.wordpress.com/2008/12/29/how-to-look-up-
charitable-organizations-501c3/)

------
mchannon
What about codeforamerica.org?

